# Help with AFX cars



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I have not been able to determine whether or not the following cars exist. Any information would be appreciated.
Thanks 

1) MCLAREN XLR 54	ORN W/BLK OVAL W/WING ??
2) FERRARI 612 15	BLU WO/WING ??
3) FERRARI 512M 6	RED,WHT (Closed Vent)
4) FERRARI 512M 6	WHT,BLU (Closed Vent)
5) FERRARI 512M 6	DK BLU,YEL (Closed Vent) ???


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

The only closed vent 512M cars I have seen are the #2 version cars. I have not seen any closed vent versions of the dark blue/yellow 512M.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, and I don't pay attention to any of that, and that's not me being a 100% Jackass. I just don't go that far with collecting these things. I'm still part Jackass just not 100%.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

You should get a copy of Bob Beers book on Aurora slot cars. Aurora cars are a confusing subject because Aurora made a lot of test and protype bodies that were not originally intended for sale. From time to time Aurora would do a sort of tag sale for visitors to their plant so many of the oddball bodies escaped into the wild.
If you are really desperate for info you might contact Bob Beers directly, he has gotten more information since the book was published.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Bob should put his book on a web site. Then sell addmission to the website. Pay $25.00 via paypal for lifetime addmission, and then so much a year if you want to get the updates. Bud should do the same thing with his book. They could make it so nothing but a few groups pictures could be download. That is the way I'd like to have this information because then I could pull it up via my phone, tablet, laptop any time any where.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> They could make it so nothing but a few groups pictures could be download.


They could stop the general user from downloading, but it is virtually impossible to stop a knowledgeable person from downloading.


----------



## Redwater slot (Jun 27, 2012)

check your pm RJAFX


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Umm, I'm not sure but Bob may be sold out on his bibles!!!

Last show we did I think he said he only had a few left .

If I were you, I'd reach out to him asap and see if he has anymore. If you don't have one, shame on you .Lmao!!!!

Mine is in a shrine lol.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SlotCarCentral has some. but, they are going fast


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

If you are looking for reference material for strictly Aurora AFX cars then you need to go to Francis Van Everbroeck's web site (afx-Aurora.com I think) and order his PDF file. There is a short version available for free but the $30 version is well worth the purchase price and I recommend getting it. It is WAY more comprehensive and complete than the AFX section in Mr. Beers book, but there are no pictures. He is located in Belgium and has an incredible collection and I've been fortunate enough to purchase some very nice rarities from him.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

However, this is the one car of FVE's that I really REALLY want but he won't let go of it for any price (so far)!








[/URL]

I got regular 4 wheel version from him a couple years ago but he won't let go of the 6 wheel version








[/URL]


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the information, I can scratch a couple of cars off of my list.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

asennafan said:


> However, this is the one car of FVE's that I really REALLY want but he won't let go of it for any price (so far)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Great! ( to quote Charlie Brown)  Now you tell me there's 2 different versions.  Bummer!

Tom


----------

